

You're bored? - erpa1119
http://mikesowden.org/feveredmutterings/awesome-boredom

======
RollAHardSix
HA. I think most of this list is 'boring'. Keeping yourself busy is not the
same as entertained. I'd be just as likely to be bored while doing most of
these items. Instead, find what you enjoy doing and go do THAT.

------
vyrotek
_In essence, you’re saying you have run out of things to do that are worthy of
interest._

Isn't a key part of that phrase _'worthy of interest'_? I bet it's the opinion
of many that those things listed are not worthy of interest. The post assumes
that everything there is to do in the world is supposed to be interesting to
you.

~~~
trentmb
Agreed.

"Boredom: the desire for desires." - Leo Tolstoy

------
guard-of-terra
Most things he suggest you to do are boring (learning, especially: extremelly
boring, if I'm going to stare into screen looking at some guy slooooowly
telling me some common knowledge I'll die of frustration).

He suggests that to avoid boredom, we should do busywork.

No we won't.

------
krollew
Some wise guy told: "Only boring people gets bored".

Seems to be true. Since I'm not boring I hardly remember how does it feel to
be bored. :) There's so much stuff to do. Only thing you have to do it to see
it's awesomeness and then "good bye, boredom". :D

------
erpa1119
Personally i took a little more out of that article.

The idea that in this world we live in today one can be bored when there is so
much to do, to learn, to see and to experience.

Brings to mind an Einstein quote: “There are only two ways to live your life.
One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a
miracle.”

